# Change of address form AR-11



## Mortimer (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post here and I have a question, hope you can help.

I have a US GC and I have just started a trip abroad to visit a sick parent. I shall be away for about 90 days or so. This is my first trip abroad since obtaining my GC.

My question is; am I required to file an AR-11 with USCIS when traveling outside the US? if so, what Address should I state on the form as my current address?

The USCIS literature seems to suggest that an AR-11 is required when changing address within the US.

I think I should really rephrase my question as follows; Am I required to inform USCIS of any travel outside the US? if so then how?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Mortimer said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here and I have a question, hope you can help.
> 
> ...


Do NOT file an AR-11 -- your residence is in the US if your are a permanent resident, not abroad. Best not to spend more than 180 days out. You are not required to inform USCIS. However, keep documentation of the trip in your personal immigration file since you will need this info should you decide to later naturalize.


----------

